# So is this a dead forum?



## TKiteCD

Is AquaDive alive?


----------



## arutlosjr11

TKiteCD said:


> Is AquaDive alive?


Nope. What ya need, bro?


----------



## TKiteCD

Nothing at the moment. I'd just hate to see this brand go away. Anything new going on?


----------



## TKiteCD

A Bathys 300 GMT with orange chapter ring would be good though.


----------



## Bendodds360

TKiteCD said:


> A Bathys 300 GMT with orange chapter ring would be good though.


Scroll down to the otter threads.

They have released thinner versions of the bs100...

Zzz?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11

TKiteCD said:


> Nothing at the moment. I'd just hate to see this brand go away. Anything new going on?


It's not going away. We are revamping the website and will hopefully launch a new model or two.


----------



## Bendodds360

arutlosjr11 said:


> It's not going away. We are revamping the website and will hopefully launch a new model or two.


Please don't streamline all your watches. The joy of your vintage watches was that in a world of 38x14mm watches yours stood loud and proud! I can't for the life of me think why you would want to shrink your heritage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1

Bendodds360 said:


> Scroll down to the otter threads.
> 
> They have released thinner versions of the bs100...
> 
> Zzz?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That are not appranetly for sale yet with no indication when they will be. Those thin BS100's?


----------



## Goblin77

For example my thinner BS100 Bronze, which I bought a half year ago. At this time I was told, that the new batch of GMTs will be the more flat version too.


----------



## TKiteCD

Yeah I don't want a thin 100 GMT, I want a thick, hard core 300 ATM (3000M) Bathys GMT.


----------



## Bendodds360

TKiteCD said:


> Yeah I don't want a thin 100 GMT, I want a thick, hard core 300 ATM (3000M) Bathys GMT.


What he said! And keep the 24mm BOR bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit

I would like to have the Isofranes ratcheting clasps like the BORs have. This would be a great bracelet.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

This is currently in the works


----------



## NM-1

What's the time frame for new releases?


----------



## perfectlykevin

Aquadive mod2 said:


> This is currently in the works


A 300 like the current 100 GMT in orange???  If so I will be checking the site each day waiting to throw money.


----------



## centaur

I’d like to see another release akin to the BS500 or BS300 5 Days!


----------



## arutlosjr11

centaur said:


> I'd like to see another release akin to the BS500 or BS300 8 Days!


Do you own one already?


----------



## centaur

arutlosjr11 said:


> Do you own one already?


I briefly had a BS500. The case profile and movement were outstanding, but there was just something about my BS100s that jived more with my personal preference. I almost jumped on a BS300 5 Days when one came up for sale since it's so unique, but I had to talk myself down since that size is tough for my wrist to pull off.


----------



## arutlosjr11

centaur said:


> I briefly had a BS500. The case profile and movement were outstanding, but there was just something about my BS100s that jived more with my personal preference. I almost jumped on a BS300 5 Days when one came up for sale since it's so unique, but I had to talk myself down since that size is tough for my wrist to pull off.


Curious what you feel Aquadive could do differently then since you just described a watch you didn't keep and a watch you didn't buy.


----------



## centaur

arutlosjr11 said:


> Curious what you feel Aquadive could do differently then since you just described a watch you didn't keep and a watch you didn't buy.


Once again, this is solely my taste. I think what sealed the deal for me with the BS100s (both stainless and bronze) were the raised indices on the dial of the first generation and the bezel font. A movement like the 500 or 300 5 Days would've just been icing on the cake.


----------



## abehr

arutlosjr11 said:


> Curious what you feel Aquadive could do differently then since you just described a watch you didn't keep and a watch you didn't buy.


Aquadive could make a new version of the model 50 with a working depth guage. I'd buy one if not two.


----------



## Ladit

The Model 50 is an iconic watch got one for myself.


----------



## arutlosjr11

abehr said:


> Aquadive could make a new version of the model 50 with a working depth guage. I'd buy one if not two.


I'm down for a model 50 reboot as well.

I own this one...


----------



## Bendodds360

centaur said:


> I briefly had a BS500. The case profile and movement were outstanding, but there was just something about my BS100s that jived more with my personal preference. I almost jumped on a BS300 5 Days when one came up for sale since it's so unique, but I had to talk myself down since that size is tough for my wrist to pull off.


Don't be scared off by the size. They are very easy to wear. I love my model 50.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Great piece Ariel!! and Ben yours is killa as well mate!!..Id like to have one in the future though just one thing im not so sure of and that is obviously yours have stood the test of time and been well cared for....is there enough crown protecion to have your wrist tangled in line,weed,grass or go in to a machine and not tear the crown off? The weed and grass line is genuine, we have a never ending problem around my farms with siver and green leaf ciratro that is like wire to clear plus obviously clearing line off the deck or spool from one of the punters on board that know all there is in regards to fishing...(of which i dont)
all the best guys
Dave


----------



## Ladit

If you wear the Model 50 on the left arm, than there is enough protection, because the crown is on the left side. But for your special circumstances I would rather recommend a contemporary tool watch like a Casio G-Shock or if you want something mechanical a tegimented Sinn U1, an icehardened Damasko, a Dievas or Dekla 6-Steel, or an Archimede Outdoor Protect. All of these watches got proper crown guards, swiss standard movements and hardened cases to withstand even the hardest wear and tear. The Model 50 was a hard to beat watch at its time and is a real classic now, but it will not fit the requirements of today.


----------



## DaveandStu

Thank you mate...agreed in its day it was the ".bomb" still today I really enjoy looking at other members posts on this watch...I have ploprofs in their correct position and agree that their is less chance..the ploprof 600 silences that
.I just wish they*aquadive) had recessed the crown more..I'll check out Ben's soon I hope in the flesh over a coldie or three!!
All the best 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nomking77

Super Alive.


----------



## Aquadive mod2

nomking77 said:


> Super Alive.


coming soon..


----------



## Bendodds360

Aquadive mod2 said:


> coming soon..












Needs a red minute, or second hand.

Looks great so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Bendodds360 said:


> Needs a red minute, or second hand.
> 
> Looks great so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And chunky like yours Ben..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

DaveandStu said:


> And chunky like yours Ben..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I still hope they are planning one with the original size. Either way, I may still buy the BS300.

Have a good one mate hope the rains eased off a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit

This one looks a little bit pale.


----------



## Aquadive mod1

The Aquadive Model 50 Tribute pre-order is now open!

https://shop.aquadive.com/product-category/watches/model50/

The Pre-Order price is $1490.00, delivery is expected for October.

Thank you,
Customer Care
Aquadive Watches


----------



## arutlosjr11

Aquadive mod1 said:


> The Aquadive Model 50 Tribute pre-order is now open!
> 
> https://shop.aquadive.com/product-category/watches/model50/
> 
> The Pre-Order price is $1490.00, delivery is expected for October.
> 
> Thank you,
> Customer Care
> Aquadive Watches


Very good!


----------



## chrmer

evidently, bummer because the vintage aquadives are unique


----------

